# Microfire W III 3500 R HID owners



## Tatjanamagic (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi dear CPF members,

I have recently accidentally bought Microfire Warrior III 3500R HID flashlight for funny price and this is my first HID.

I want to gather all owners of this flashlight to help me with advices.


First I want to say that this is sturdy and well made flashlight. Looks very durable even more durable than magcharger for example... Huge amount of blue xenon light coming from it... U can lid whole playground...

*BUT...*

The most important thing for me *THROW*... I'm really not happy with it.

This flashlight has OP reflector inside? Why the hell is this thing in hid? Disappointing throw... less than tiablo A9 or Deerelight dbs led flashlight without aspheric... 

So my first questions for U...
_*Where I can get SMO reflector for it?*_

The parts for W3500R are very expensive... 
*Is it possible to find some parts that will fit to 3500R at acceptable prices?*

Third one...
*Have any of U tried to modify bulb or can it be tuned in any way?*


Dear owners please reply your opinion and with any advice or information for this flashlight.

I appreciate your effort.

Thanks.

Please look at the pictures. I think that last two pictures (OP reflector) is source of average throw...


----------



## 2100 (Jul 16, 2011)

Sorry about the throw.... from the beamshot pictures the 24 / 35W models seems to underperform even against the TK70 and SR90.

However, 75mm SMO generic aliexpress/Ebay, I am getting comfortably over 200K CP (4m measurement distance). I was told that I need at least 10m to be accurate. From what I see, longer distances may yield even higher lux.

The disappointing one is my Dereelight DBS V3 XR-E aspheric though (you mentioned Dereelight DBS above), its about 48k, if i times 1.2 that'd be 57.6k, ok i shall round up. Others are getting low 60k for their Dereelight DBS aspheric. So my meter could even be under-reading.

PS, forgot to say mine is 65W version (not sure what is input power, can't measure)


----------



## HKJ (Jul 16, 2011)

Have you checked if you can adjust the focus, on many HID light it is possible to adjust the reflector by turning the head.


----------



## Tatjanamagic (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi,

WOW! Those 200 000 lux per meter is impressive with SMO generic reflector... Please give me link of that reflector I will order today... Please...

Yes this is focusable HID. It is set to its best focusing position. But really poor throw because of OP reflector. I read on cpf that are 2 models of reflector in Microfire warrior III 3500R so I got the worst one...  

Btw I don't think DBS aspherical results are dissapointing. But it should be over 60k meter(plenty members here measured even more) I have it at home and it kills this 1 kilo 35 W heavy HID.

I had big expectation from this HID.

So please everyone... Help!

P.S
I forgot to mention that flickers a lot... Even with the spare bulb I got...


----------



## 2100 (Jul 17, 2011)

Bro, mine is the generic Ebay version. I am not sure if it fits the Microfire, most probably not. The Oracle HIDs, most probably yes....coz they are basically the same "heart". 

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...ondotech-3152-35W-4200K-Sanmak-5200-55W-5000K

Go to Ebay and Aliexpress, need to do a search. They sell a lot of the ballasts and batteries. I ordered my SMO from the seller himself, coz the original SMO is a bit hazy and i cannot clean it off even with glass cleaning liquid and some nice high-end microfibre. I have tried it on my other SMO, no issue it becomes really shiny. 

So you have the DBS V3 aspherical. I have this and Solarforce MPP-1 and so forth.... its in the above link. You can see the results for yourself..... and no camera tricks.


----------



## 2100 (Jul 17, 2011)

Can't be dimmer than the DBS V3 XR-E aspheric bro.... I have that light too.
Something's wrong.

Mine is the generic version that you find in Aliexpress/Ebay. I did a ceiling reflected lux test and against other known lumens light, I get low 4000 lumens. 

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...ondotech-3152-35W-4200K-Sanmak-5200-55W-5000K

EBAY 65W first and then Dereelight DBS V3 aspheric XR-E R2. Forgot to crop the second pic of the Dereelight, but you can make out the square shape vaguely. 


















Guangzhou Sanmak SM5200 LOL! (Its the OEM version of the Yao or Mule 35/80W)


----------



## Tatjanamagic (Jul 17, 2011)

Hi,

Thanks for trying to help.
I see that you dont have Microfire W III 3500 R HID ( I thought you have)

The source of problem in my hid is orange peel OP reflector. 
Really doubt that generic reflector can fit in my hid.

Your dbs has poor performance. I know source of your problem. U probably have R2 SM driver (or pill) that works on 3.4-16 V input rage.

Your problem lies in a fact that U R using 18650 battery in that driver and U have almost 20% weaker output...

That driver is regulated on 2×rcr123(16340) or 2×18650 with extension tube.

My dbs would throw exactly the same as your 4000 lumens hid on 450 meters or maybe even little better.

*People help me to get more throw from this hid, and please help me to find smooth reflector that will fit inside it or original smooth reflector.

If this hid can be modded in any other way except reflector please let me know.

Thanks*


----------



## ma_sha1 (Jul 17, 2011)

I don't have a Worrier III either. But I have a Lux collection thread that collected readings with OP vs. SMO:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...ated-Short-Arc-amp-HID-spotlight-Lux-readings

--*MicroFire Warrior III* 3" OP reflector *53,000 cp*  (measured by MorePower)
--*MicroFire Warrior III* OP-polished reflector *92,000 cp*(measured by MorePower)

53,000cp is inline with DBS throw
He simply polished the OP reflector into SMO & nearly doubled the Throw of worrier III


----------



## 2100 (Jul 17, 2011)

Hi bro,

Glad to know that you are questioning the pictures and figures, coz nowadays I am beginning to question some of the lumen claims like special quad XP-Gs driven to nearly 6 amps and doing 1600 lumens. It seems that even a just below 3 amps driven XM-L can barely muster say 500 lumens even with alu foil + heatsink compound. I heard that you really gotta wrap it tight plus use the thicker type in which you go round once only + REALLY JAM IT IN....not the regular copper or alu foil. My experience is that even a cheap chinese crap Yezl M7X P60-size (but it is not a drop-in light) can dump 40% more lumens in a ceiling reflected lux test while drawing 0.3A less and sustaining that for well over 3 mins (ANSI standard?). *oh my gosh* And that drop-in is supposed to be the brightest...but it drops like a rock after the first 0.5 seconds...it is that bad. LOL! 

Anyway, the Dereelight DBS V3 R2 aspheric that I got is the single cell driver version, 3 modes. I know the Solarforce MPP-1 that I have needs 2-cell 8.4V to get to the so-called 275 lumens level, 1 cell is 200 lumens. And yes on the meter it does show that its brighter. But for DBS V3 aspheric I don't know if the 2-cell driver drives the emitter brighter. Anyway the tailcap draw on this is 1.27A with a 4.22V batt (won't sag too much it is a Panny NCR18650, among the best). 915 lux x 8.17m x 8.17m = 61075 lux @ 1m. So I think it is within the batch variations with the others here (low 60k).

Here's a pic of it vs the Solarforce MPP-1 driven by 2 cells, its in the 50k range. I'll have IMR 18350s coming but I 100% doubt it would be brighter anyway..but just try for fun. LOL!

So I think my DBS V3 aspheric copy is within spec. Seriously 60k and 220k is a pretty big gap.


----------



## 2100 (Jul 17, 2011)

Anyway, I must also say that the country which I am in is pretty warm. For eg just now I drew the curtains and the ambient temp was about 34 deg C, anyway i googled and outside it was 30 deg C. So it probably heated up and there is a 2-4% drop coz I took like 2 mins to finally get some values, compared with somebody else doing the test with the torch at 0-10 deg C. It is hot here! LOL!


----------



## Tatjanamagic (Jul 18, 2011)

ma_sha1 said:


> *3" Reflector Group*
> *...G&P **35W HID*, 3" reflector: *143,000 cp* (measured by jirik_cz)
> --*Xeccon SSK-33* 2-mode HID, 3" reflector *35W mode*: *135,000 cp* (Measured by ma_sha1)
> --*Xeccon SSK-33* 2-mode HID, 3" reflector *28W mode*: * 96,000 cp* (Measured by ma_sha1)
> ...



Hi,

It seems that Microfire Warrior III with OP reflector is the worst HID ever in that measurements... If I only knew that before...

*I have MicroFire Warrior III* 3500R model with 3" OP reflector... I did't pay alot for it(if 300 $ is not a lot of money  ) but I am very disapointed with throw... It throws little better or even worst than led flashlights(dbs or tiablo A9 with reflector). I can not judge only by my eye but dbs with R2 emitter(smo reflector) throws tighter beam almost same than 3500 lumens and 550$ worth HID

I know U will say that warrior III has 56 000 readings over dbs 25 000 lux meter. But that is measured on 1 meter. 

Real results would be on 20 meters where warrior III with OP reflector would spread light while dbs would concentrate into one tight hot spot.

Second thing when I put aspherics on dbs they simply kill my hid in a terms of throw.

So I think lux measurements on 1 meter are not showing real state of matter because when U use flashlight in real practical situations those lux are lost in the air at larger distances.

I am very disappointed with it because I thought that I will finally have monster thrower that will easily kill aspheric in a terms of throw. And I think that this OP reflector is guilty for that. It simply spreads the light. 3500 lumens are lost in the air with it... 

So I wanted to tell U that 56 000 lux of my Microfire versus 60 000 (or even more) lux of my dbs aspheric are not the same when used outside. On 1 meter warrior III it looks even brighter than aspheric but on practical use larger than 10 meters warrior spreads its light into flood and spill while aspheric concentrate into one tight square shape hot spot... They are not comparable in throw but I hope if I get smo reflector for warrior III that it will probably throw same (or maybe better) than aspheric.


I really need this MorePower guy... I think that polished OP reflector can not be good as original SMO reflector but he gets almost 100 % improvements over OP reflector...

Guys probably someone had same problem with this flashlight?

I would rather buy smooth reflector than polish this OP one...


----------



## 2100 (Jul 18, 2011)

Tatmanamagic, seriously the figures are not that far off.

35W SMO 3" Microfire III = 92k. <- This is polished, not sure if it is truly 100% SMO smooth.
92k / 35W = 2.6285 per watt
Times 65W = 170k. Bulb/ballast variations, perhaps mine is really taking in close to 65W (some are rated 65W but only take in 58 watts), bulb is more efficient etc. Reflected ceiling measurements indicate the Ebay 65W to be about 4000-4500 lumens "OTF", vs the more commonly known LEDs and with their so-called better reflectors. 

If you wanna know, I am getting only about 47k for the Solarforce MPP-1 with 2 fully charged cells....same meter.


----------



## Tatjanamagic (Jul 18, 2011)

2100 friend,

I just want to say that lux measurements sometimes does not mean nothing in a terms of throw...

My warrior III has 53 000 lux on 1m readings, dbs r2 aspheric 1sm driver runing on 2×18650 cells has similar readings about 60 000 lux meter but:


OP reflector spreads the light while aspheric concentrate all into one hot spot and simply kills in throw...

So your Solarforce MPP-1 would kill my HID in throw for sure because of excellent SMO reflector inside... But I doubt that it would kill aspheric (btw have U got comparation test between Solarforce MPP-1 and your dbs aspheric (U have lower output than I have on mine thrust me)

I really hope that smooth reflector for my hid will greatly improve thing... 

*People please help me to get SMO reflector for my Microfire Warrior III 3500R HID!!!


*


----------



## ma_sha1 (Jul 18, 2011)

Led is known to "under read" by lux meter. This is because lux meter peak sensitivity is ~3000K,
as it's calibrated with incans. HID is fine but led lacks yellow, so it'll throw further than the lux meter indicates because lux meter under read it.

Check out this light below in lighthouse photos/beam shots. the 150Klux led/66mm aspheric throw further than the 200Klux HID.
the led light now pushing about 220klux, it'll out throw a 300Klux HID in beam shots.

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...uper-thrower-Lighthouse-beam-shot-vs.-35W-HID

Other people have reported that SR90 125Klux throw as far as L35 35W HID 225Klux


----------



## 2100 (Jul 19, 2011)

Tat, best solution I can think of : *If you’d just take a few pictures with the bezel head removed, size measurement of your reflector (dia + depth) and hole of the HID bulb, I think I can help you.*
*I got reflectors for usd9 shipped…probably if you ask the guy to source for you for $20 PPed he’ll be able to do a lot, Worth a try.*

Second way : Ask microfire.com.cn

Third, post on shoudian and hope for the best. I can tell you, the China scene is very hot. Just that on this forum I’d be sad to say the frequency is different. 

Fourth, if you really need a flashlight host like that, sell the K3500, get a SR90 and be done with it. J LED technology and china retailers have caught up good with the lower powered HIDs. But I like it how the HID slowly warms up and give that buzz. Its like HiFi and Audio, I embrace both Single-Ended triode/”HiFi” and also Pro-Audio tech. Pro-Audio is fun (I spent about 10k just on pro subwoofers/pro amps/processors). LOL! 

But I don’t know your preference. I have 6 HIDs (also purchased a couple Ebay/aliexpress generics for Indonesian plantation & Bird’s Nest house use but now waiting for the tri XM-Ls to mature, both are potential pipe bombs in their own way for general users) and 30 over LED lights now….I prefer going down this way in the hobby than buying just “a few good lights”. 

As for my Solarforce MPP-1 with 2-cell operation and DBS V3 XR-E R2 Aspheric with 3SM, this is it. You said mine is faulty and it should be more intense, and my 60k is not equal to your 60k….not sure if you are mplying that it should be 2X as bright or something.

My DBS V3 XR-E R2 is already taking in *1.3A* with 1-cell from what I measured again last night, after deducting driver eff its supposed to be 1.2A to the emitter?. *Anyway If you could assist me as well, I’d be very happy to know your DBS aspheric copy of the 8.4V current reading*. J I’ll ask Dereelight what’s the status of that new 1.5A XR-E pill as well, seems to have an upgrade.  



Some info on overdriving XR-E
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...ree-XR-E-(R2)-or-XR-C-direct-driven-at-2-amps







*1S(1-stage) cree XR-E R2/XP-E/XP-G Pill *




*Input Range:* 2.8~4.2V
*Output Range:* 1.2A
*Battery Type:* 1x18650,1x17670
*Features:* 
constant output at it's fully input range
over discharge protection



 
*-----------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*1SM(1-stage multi power) XR-E R2/XP-G/SST-50/XM-L Pill*




*Input Range:* 3.4~16V
*Output Range:* 1.2A(SST-50 & XM-L drive at 2.5A) 
*Battery Type:* 1x18650, CR123A's, RCR123's
*Features:* 
constant output at 4.5~16V.
recommended use 2xCR123A,3xCR123A or more



 
*-----------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*3SD(3-stage digital) Cree XR-E R2/XP-E/XP-G Pill *




*Input Range:* 2.8~4.2V
*Output Range:* 1.2A
*Battery Type:* 1x18650, 1x17670 
*Features:* 
constant output at it's fully input range
three stage output,100%-50%-5%
over discharge protection
memory functon
change level by push switch



 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*3SM(3-stage multi-power digital) XR-E R2/XP-G/SST-50/XM-L Pill *




*Emitter: Cree XP-G R5/SST-50/XM-L. *
*Input Range:* 3.4~9V
*Output Range:* 1.2A(SST-50/XM-L pill drive at 2.5A)
*Battery Type:* 2xCR123A, 2xRCR123; 2x18650
*Features:* 
constant output using CR123's . 
three stage output,100%-50%-5%
memory functon
change level by push switch


----------



## 2100 (Jul 19, 2011)

ma_sha1 said:


> Led is known to "under read" by lux meter. This is because lux meter peak sensitivity is ~3000K,
> as it's calibrated with incans. HID is fine but led lacks yellow, so it'll throw further than the lux meter indicates because lux meter under read it.
> 
> Check out this light below in lighthouse photos/beam shots. the 150Klux led/66mm aspheric throw further than the 200Klux HID.
> ...


 
I know about this too, i though the general consensus is that it is ~1.2-1.3X. One thing about LED is that the hotspot is even and the lux is quite constant in that "circle", while for HIDs it is like a big dart board with a bullseye in the middle, and the most lux is at the bullseye. LOL! (sorry if i am not making any sense)
It can visibly look brighter at distances not approaching the fringe working distances of the lights. Eg at 300m, both my 45k Solarforce MPP-1 and 60k DBS aspheric can cast a spot with the DBS just a wee bit brighter....it is not a day-and-night difference. So they both hang out ok even though the difference is 33%.



What I can think of, when i have the free time, is that I can measure the lux of 4300, 5000k, 6000k, 30000k lights. This includes colour temperature/spectral distribution differences, as well as "lumens depreciation". I also have 3000k bulb, lets see what it can do, since calibration is at 2853k. 

SR90 125k vs 225k HID, throw as far, it could be from the eyes because the eye is not exactly very linear. Well I have not tested SR90 but I have played with SR91 because I actually wanted to try the SR90 at one stage. That one is about 70k from the underdriven SST-90, and vs my Ebay 65W I am very sorry.... there is no argument and comparison, though others are entitled to their opinions and I respect that. The thingy just very very barely outthrows my DBS aspheric but of course is brighter for closer distances. SR90 125k can throw as far as 225k HID, I agree. As you said, you need ~ 4X the lux to do 2X distance. 
To really clearly blow the SR90, i'd need say a SM5200 at about 600k. Actually the upgrade from stock 55W slim ballast to 100W finned one does not yield that much more in throw....but up close is too bright. Bright enough to blind me (remember THAT case ) 

As you can see from my MPP-1 vs DBS aspheric, that is 33% diff in lux, but the MPP-1 looks nearly twice as dim. Though I earn $$ from photography, I can't truly explain the sensor's performance. I just know that once you clip the highlights, that's it...and since we are talking about 8-bit jpgs + today's sensors performance with a very compressed dynamic range, the difference is larger than what it is in true life. 

I think I finally have enough time to bring all the lights up to my Sky Garden for a night's out of 30m measurements!


----------



## 2100 (Jul 19, 2011)

Ok Wow...OT a bit, looks like new stuff. 
Not sure if i wanna upgrade to 1.5A. Its usd29 shipped. 
Hi, the multi -cell pill a bit brighter when using two batteries but not noticeable.

Yes, we have 1.5A XR-E pill available.

Cheers!
xxxn


Deereelight support
2011-07-19​


----------



## 2100 (Jul 19, 2011)

BTW, i vaguely remember something about the DEFT, Dereelight DBS V3 Aspheric with 1SD with 1 x 18650 cell, and HIDs, was doing research earlier part of the year before I purchased it. So there are beamshots here. The Microfire Warrior does not look that dim. Could it be that something is wrong with your light?

Don't have to take my word for it, all the info is in there. (Thanks to bro HKJ for all the hard work, numbers and beautiful pix! ) 

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...y-big-lights-(MC-E-P7-throwers-aspherical-HID)

MF Warrior





Dereelight Aspherical





L35 HID





Deft





Picture Credits : *HKJ*


----------



## Tatjanamagic (Jul 19, 2011)

Dear 2100 and Ma sha,

Guys I didn't be aware that U R members that I truly need on this forum 

I will take pictures of my warrior III as soon as I catch time to upload and post it.

My Warrior III exactly throws like this one on picture but on 150 meters distance





So probably OP reflector is in that one too... It massively spreads the light giving extreme flood and spill and that is probably excellent for search and rescue teams but not for me...

This are short distance shots I would say something around 150 meters or 170 yds... So If these are 300 meters shots probably smo reflector is inside that warrior III...

I wanted to have HID and I will not sell it that is for sure 

2100 I know Alan form deerelight and I am glad that 1,5 amp pill is available. I will order for my maglite modd.

Tiablo A9 aspheric are much better than deerelight aspheric... Tiablo q5 emitter driven at 0,9 amp have almost same results as deerelight r2 driven at 1,2 amp...

Someone on this forum modded a9 aspheric with r2 1,4 amps driver and got measurements over 100 k lux meter.

*Ma Sha friend. Your Mag jr. is great! Help me to modd my magcharger in that way in your thread...*


----------



## HKJ (Jul 19, 2011)

Tatjanamagic said:


> My Warrior III exactly throws like this one on picture but on 150 meters distance



Then you do not really have anything to complain about, it is not bad for that size HID's.


----------



## 2100 (Jul 19, 2011)

Opps...the owner of all those beautiful lights in my link is here. Edited my message to include the credit.


----------



## 2100 (Jul 19, 2011)

ma_sha1 said:


> Check out this light below in lighthouse photos/beam shots. the 150Klux led/66mm aspheric throw further than the 200Klux HID.
> the led light now pushing about 220klux, it'll out throw a 300Klux HID in beam shots.
> 
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...uper-thrower-Lighthouse-beam-shot-vs.-35W-HID


 
Actually I have seen the thread before as I do lurk and search in the Mods section, but now upon closer inspection, not sure if you'd agree with me that the HID central hotspot is a wee bit offset to the right of the target? (light mis-aimed a bit to the right, check out the beam in the air). That's probably the corona or the side of the hotspot. I was measuring my 65W Ebay just now, those sides are at least 30-40% down bro...


----------



## Tatjanamagic (Jul 19, 2011)

HKJ said:


> Then you do not really have anything to complain about, it is not bad for that size HID's.



Hmm it is not that small. In fact it is very huge for a flashlight. Spill and flood are excellent. U can lid whole soccer playground with it on 150 meters. But I think I have reason to complain and that reason is OP reflector inside it who simply kills the throw...

This HID should throw without any problem to 500 + meters distance, at least like a first generation of DEFT, and this simply is not what I have expected...

I will update this thread with pictures soon I will also disassemble flashlight so U will all see what I talking about.

Good night


----------



## HKJ (Jul 19, 2011)

None of the HID's (in that size) I have does that. The Warrior III in the picture is with smooth reflector.
The difference between a smooth and a OP reflector is not always large.


----------



## Tatjanamagic (Jul 19, 2011)

HKJ said:


> None of the HID's (in that size) I have does that. The Warrior III in the picture is with smooth reflector.
> The difference between a smooth and a OP reflector is not always large.



I saw your post before sleep 

Even if measurements of OP vs SMO are:

53Klux vs 95K lux meter?

That got to be difference... I don't know how but your beam look exactly like mine with OP reflector? Are U sure U have SMO inside?


----------



## HKJ (Jul 19, 2011)

Tatjanamagic said:


> Even if measurements of OP vs SMO are:
> 
> 53Klux vs 95K lux meter?



That will give a difference, but not a huge one. I do not know how many lux my Warrior is.
Note: Twice the lux give 1.4 times longer throw.




Tatjanamagic said:


> That got to be difference... I don't know how but your beam look exactly like mine with OP reflector? Are U sure U have SMO inside?



Yes, but I am not going to post a picture, it is past my bedtime.


----------



## 2100 (Jul 21, 2011)

Sell the Microfire. 

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...enix-TK70-–-Olight-SR90-Microfire-Warrior-III


----------



## 2100 (Jul 21, 2011)

In huge dilemma now, someone offered quite a below $200 shipped (but that's for my case only). ARGH. I have some 1.2V 8AH NiMH but they are like dead since they are already 6-7 years old..... I purchased this 3x3W luxeon (dim as hell), actually its more like 3 x 1.5W from tailcap measurement. Gotta buy charger too. 

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...70-TK41-vs-Olight-SR90-M3X-vs-24W-and-35W-HID!

Someone measured 90k CP, not too bad.


----------



## Tatjanamagic (Jul 21, 2011)

Those guy probably has OP Reflector inside like I have... I think I will have to polish mine...

No way I am gonna to sell it... It is brand new... Original and in original boxes...

Even If I would sell price would be over 300 $

The guy who bought it has payed more than 700$ with customs clearings included but money is no object for him... He was disappointed with fact that U need to run almost a minute to get full brightness and he needs momentary on like led 

I will put pictures in a hour or two in a first post so U will C...

If U can get spare parts let me know...


----------



## 2100 (Jul 21, 2011)

Tatjanamagic said:


> Those guy probably has OP Reflector inside like I have... I think I will have to polish mine...
> 
> No way I am gonna to sell it... It is brand new... Original and in original boxes...
> 
> ...


 
Bro, I thought you are going to get the exact measurements of the diameter and height of your reflector....


----------



## Tatjanamagic (Jul 22, 2011)

Diameter from inside is 65 mm , Diameter measured from outside(on reflector threads 72,7) 

38,4 mm deep

Bro I took picture of bulb hoping U can get spare one...


----------



## 2100 (Jul 22, 2011)

Tatjanamagic said:


> Diameter from inside is 65 mm , Diameter measured from outside(on reflector threads 72,7)
> 
> 38,4 mm deep
> 
> Bro I took picture of bulb hoping U can get spare one...



Sheesh...no go bro. Depth is the same, but the reflector here for the Ebay is about 5mm bigger.


----------



## Tatjanamagic (Jul 23, 2011)

I have ordered this one









And give the link of that one from ebay... I would like to order it also...

If I will need trim to fit I will do it...


----------



## 2100 (Jul 23, 2011)

Info sent via PM


----------



## 2100 (Jul 25, 2011)

Bro, so how is it going with the orders? BTW I read that you'd get the 1.5A dereelight XR-E pill. Do let me know when it arrives and see if there is any improvement on the lux meter.  I wanna get one too if there is an improvement.


----------



## Tatjanamagic (Jul 25, 2011)

Yes... *Deerelight 1,49 r2* ( as Alan said) pill is on its way...

U probably didn't notice but not all deerelight aspheric shining with same gloss... How to explain... Some of them have purer square beam and some of them have blurry one... That is probably due to aspherical lenses that are not 100% identical... 

I thing it should raise surface brightness of emitter so it surely must throw shinier and further...

And get 1 sm pill with extension tube so U can run 2×18650 batteries for better constant brightness...

Some members reported slightly power drop on r2 1S 1.2 pill after minute or two using on 18650 battery... U will not have that problems with 1 SM driver for sure...


----------



## 2100 (Jul 25, 2011)

Yes, I did some tests just now. It did drop about 10% lux when the voltage hits 4.08V, believe it was like 4 mins mark. I was using an Xtar 2600 (Sanyo 2600) so the cell's discharge curve is good. Anyway I have 2 x 18350 IMRs, about 800mAH. Enough juice, i mean i don't go shooting > 15 mins before recharge, it should way last more than that with the higher voltage.  

But just wanna confirm if the 1.5A really makes a difference.


----------



## Tatjanamagic (Jul 26, 2011)

2100... Got a question for U...

Do U maybe know where I can get r2 generic drop ins(ebay,dx,kd) that are hard driven 1,5 amp or more?

I see a lot of budget drop ins(solarforce looks very nice) but not really much data on which current are they driven... So I wondered maybe U have tested some and got something to recommend me...


About Warrior 3500R... It is very pleasant for night walking, easy to carry, and it does not have any power drop (like led that are getting dimmer at some point of use)... It really runs on constant brightness and then suddenly dies after 50 minutes...


----------



## 2100 (Jul 27, 2011)

Seriously for P60 I don't know. But the Solarforce XP-G is incredibly nice, nearly as tight a beam (i've got their P4 warm white as well) and most importantly the beam profile is nice. I have posted the question over at Budgetlightforum General LED Flashlights section, those guys should know more.

I wouldn't recommend you to spend more than necessary, because as you said it yourself, the P60 design is flawed for higher heat dissipation apps. Even so with careful wrapping + heatsink compound.


----------



## Tatjanamagic (Jul 27, 2011)

If U can find budget P60 drop ins with excellent reviews please let me know... Q5 and R2 are only suitable for aspheric... Any R5 will have poor performance in aspheric...

Higher current means more throw in aspherical flashlights so I just wondered are there any budget P60 drop ins driven at higher current...

Hope U will find some...

And spare bulb for my microfire


----------



## 2100 (Aug 12, 2011)

Tatjanamagic, any news?

BTW, the 75W Ebay/Aliexpress just came out....saw it on United Supply (HK) on aliexpress. This puts it close to 300k CP in throw if the 15% increase in power is true. New powerful contender in the flashlight form factor.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 12, 2011)

75W ! thats cool. Give me the address. I'll be in China tomorrow and will stop by their factory to check the light out.


----------



## 2100 (Aug 12, 2011)

PMed ya. There are 2 shops, both in Shenzhen so should be a piece of cake for ya. If it's ok, can order 1pc take-away for the 75W bulb-ballast (not the whole flashlight!) and you bring it back for me?


----------



## Morepower! (Aug 15, 2011)

You can polish the reflector like I did, though it outputs more light it is a HUGE job to undertake. Worth it if your a perfectionist and to this day it hasn't dulled or tarnished at all. See thread below:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...Getting-more-light-from-the-Microfire-Warrior

Also you can change the bulb colour temp yourself, though not worth the effort if you ask me, see threads below:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?198046-Changing-colour-temp.-of-K3500

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?203789-MF-Warrior-III-4100K-Mod.-UPDATE


----------



## HIDSGT (Sep 27, 2011)

u need to polish ur lens. I polished mine. it was a PITA but made a huge difference. ull need sand paper that goes up to 3000 grit. u may have to order that fine of a grit cause its not readily available at the store usually.


----------



## Tatjanamagic (Sep 28, 2011)

Morepower I already saw your thread...

I am still considering to polish reflector but I will have to pay to professionals I want mirror chrome polish like fancy motor parts(harley davidson, expensive rims etc.)

U did good but average job. I hope that mirror polish would squeeze more power from this flashlight. 

HIDSGT- I think that only problem is in reflector not lens... U probably thought on reflector?

2100 pm sent


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 29, 2011)

Hi Tatjanamagic, 

Dont need to get professional. Go and call Tom of Nipro Optics, Tustin, CA USA. They are in the industry for more than 30 years & makes reflectors for Maxabeam. He's a good guy & with your budget cut the best reflectors for you. Or if you prefer re-furbish/polish your original unit. 

Google the company & scan through their product & test results. Their single point diamond turning, enhanced rhodium plating produces more than 97% reflectivity with ultimate resistance against corrosion & weather.

Hope you find your answers & solve your issues. Good luck..


----------



## jax (Oct 22, 2011)

i wonder if the microfire patrol has the same size head as the warrior? or if the patrol's reflector would fit into the warrior?
if so,them maybe email microfire and ask them if they would sell the patrols highly polished and smooth reflector by itself as a part..


----------

